# Someone is rigging the election for years in Quebec



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

So yea, iirc, i'll vote for the sixth time in my life
And before elections, we get a papermail from government
That mail indicates who can vote where I live (my mom and I in this case)
BUT, for the sixth time (AFAIK), there's a third person...
Thérèse Forester
We have absolutly no idea who she is
We reported it to the general director of election, every time
And she is still here
it'S obviously a fake vote in favor for a party
I'm 99.99% sure that there are tons of them over the land
plus, this Thérèse Forester was there for municipal, provincial AND federal elections...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2018)

It is a large leap from incorrect name on the database (which I presume is used for all three types) to election rigging on a wide scale. I don't know the specifics of the Quebec voting system to say which methods are likely to be used (postal voting being where I would look first -- far too much hassle to pretend to be someone else in person).


----------



## Rudy69 (Sep 26, 2018)

Didn't have anyone extra on mine, that's quite the story you got there. You're making big claims, maybe you should do some more investigating first


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

Rudy69 said:


> Didn't have anyone extra on mine, that's quite the story you got there. You're making big claims, maybe you should do some more investigating first


well, my aunt/godmother, one of my cousin  and an old friend also had extra people


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So yea, iirc, i'll vote for the sixth time in my life
> And before elections, we get a papermail from government
> That mail indicates who can vote where I live (my mom and I in this case)
> BUT, for the sixth time (AFAIK), there's a third person...
> ...


So if I understand this correctly: you're going to vote for the sixth time, and ever since you started voting (perhaps earlier), the letter claims a certain person also is legible to vote there. Basically: the mail letter says "for this address, John Doe, Jane Doe and Thérèse Forester are allowed to vote" (with your names instead of John and Jane Doe, obviously). Correct?

Well...I obviously don't live in Canada (so things might be different), but in Belgium this would mean that Thérèse Forester has her home address listed as your specific location. You obviously can't just pick a random spot to call home (because that's what it amounts to), so at the very least, a notary should be able to verify if she is really a resident there or not (this might seem obvious, but if you live at e.g. an apartment like me, it's possible that the owner of the garage that comes with the property has its own owner).

In an isolated case, I would find the conclusion of rigged elections rather far-fetched (if you want to add a random name to a voted list, it'd be less suspicious to just NOT send that name to a certain address). But if it also happens at other locations, then it's strange to say the least.

Nobody was ever able to say anything about this Thérèse Forester?


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2018)

its a know fact Canada has one of the best governments and democracy on the planet.

big claim you got there @Noctosphere


----------



## x65943 (Sep 27, 2018)

Contact local news and tell them after 6 years the name hasn't been scrubbed.

If there really is something to it, journalists will be interested.

If you can actually back up that other people are experiencing the same phenomenon you should easily be able to get someone to look into this - it would be a big scoop!


----------



## XLuma (Sep 27, 2018)

I live in Quebec and it seems to be just an error (repeated 6 times), just like when you are still getting letters that are sent to the previous owner of the house (personally I still get some)


----------



## kevin corms (Sep 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So yea, iirc, i'll vote for the sixth time in my life
> And before elections, we get a papermail from government
> That mail indicates who can vote where I live (my mom and I in this case)
> BUT, for the sixth time (AFAIK), there's a third person...
> ...


Alright alex jones.


----------

